# New member posting first pics...



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

some of my stuff,


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks to the two of youse.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks to you too


----------



## Stella4 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm recently new and not very good with computers lol does any one know how to turn pictures around in your own Album's? 
I have been drawing since I was a little girl. I Love painting/drawing etc (and floating of in my own world whilst doing it lol) But can't leave this site alone purely for the fact i get so much enjoyment out of looking at other peoples designs and work! I love this site! And look forward to seeing more


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry...not sure what turning pictures around means....but you asked for more so...


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

very interesting stuff!! ..beautiful!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree! Great work!


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks. My wife had a couple of name stamps...hanko...made for me and they show up in red in some pieces...I used to use them, don`t much any more. I had a few choices that my name sounds like in Japanese but I selected..." wish sender ".


----------



## darren1212 (Feb 25, 2012)

absolutely brilliant!!! are you willing to do any projects? i'm trying to launch my clothing line.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you.... I always keep an open mind, what were you thinking?


----------



## darren1212 (Feb 25, 2012)

maybe a lioness on each side of this text in the same color format, the lioness will represent a strong woman
a big lioness can be under it, you can even get creative the way you want and we can decide.
from your help once this launch i promise royalties and recognition


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Very cool an imaginative drawings. I like them a lot!


----------

